# Official surgery date



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all

I am officially going into surgery with a TT on November 7th. Ready to get this nasty bugger out of me! explode

Does anyone have any tips or advice for surgery before and after to help with the healing?

Thanks

Bunny


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome, and first of all good luck! I just had my TT 15 days ago. As far as prep, I had a hospital bag packed that my husband could bring in after the surgery. Make sure you have a button up shirt/blouse to wear to go home in so you don't have to pull anything over your head. Also, if you know anesthesia affects you adversely ask for nausea meds before. Afterward, don't be shy about asking for pain meds, and just rest as much as you can (which I know is hard to do in the hospital). Some people have a sore throat from the tube in surgery, I didn't have that too bad, was more of a lump in the throat/general pain sensation.

I hope everything goes well for you! Feel free to ask us any questions you might think of, everyone here has been great!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!

The best thing for me was to have some straws around (I got some of those insulated cups with straws in them)...drinking from a straw was easier for me. And, I stocked up on those pre-made jello cups, which were awesome.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll add to the above comments but highly suggest that button up shirt-makes it easier.

*Nausea*: If you get sick from anesthesia, ask for the scopalamine patch (put it on before surgery-behind your ear) and they gave me lots of meds of nausea. I also got Zofran prescription just in case.

*Pain*: If you have pain, take the pain meds however I didn't think the pain was bad and only took tylenol

*Fluids*: drink lots of fluids-cool or cold (will help with any swelling/irritation from the tube). Staying hydrated so important. Love the jello!

*Ice*: ice ice ice ice ice-my best friend...LOL while in the hospital and for 5-7 days after I got home.

*Rest*: I know we all say it but try to rest.

Ask your doctor about parathyroid and calcium levels. When they are taking out your thyroid-the parathyroids are close by and very temperamental when "disturbed" and can get whacky and cause your calcium levels to drop. I was told to take Tums 3x /day for 3 days prior to surgery. Symptoms of low calcium: numbness/tingling around your mouth, extremities and you can have irregular heart beat.

Right there w/Joplin-to this day, love the straws and still use them-makes it easier.

Have a lot of patience as you go through this journey-it's not fast or easy.

Good luck and know that everyone on here is cheering from the sidelines!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!

I am not a stranger to surgery, and have yet to have issues with anesthesia, but I will definitely remember your suggestions in case I do this time. 

I already love ice and straws!!! Ice is so awesome!! 

I am getting kind of nervous though. Last night, my clavicle started hurting and I actually felt something hard but tender there. It wasn't there before (or I never noticed), should I call the surgeon's office on Monday and tell them? Or since my surgery is only just over a week away, wait and tell on the day of the surgery?

Thanks all

Bunny


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lovebunnyAL said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> I am not a stranger to surgery, and have yet to have issues with anesthesia, but I will definitely remember your suggestions in case I do this time.
> 
> ...


I most certainly would call and make "note" of this. No stone should be left unturned.

And I hope you know that we all wish you the very best w/ this!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Give 'em a call so they can note it. I know I had a node of concern (because I could feel it) and while it ultimately was nothing, the surgeon appreciated the head's up and took some extra time to look at my lumpy ol' self.


----------



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Andros and Joplin. 

I definitely will call first thing Monday.

Y'all are so awesome! arty0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lovebunnyAL said:


> Thanks for the advice, Andros and Joplin.
> 
> I definitely will call first thing Monday.
> 
> Y'all are so awesome! arty0049:


You are part of the awesome!! It takes all of us working together for a common cause!


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi lovebunny! Good luck on your surgery.. you will be fine my dear :}


----------

